# Perth or Melbourne? pros & cons please.



## Lila & Camine

Hello.

My partner & I are looking into starting paperwork to move and work in Australia, we qualify for Skilled Immigration 

I understand that it can take up to 1 year and would love your help on deciding wether we should move to *Perth WA or Melbourne*? We are both marketing professionals and are looking for more balanced work-life to what Dublin can offer, as well as a better climate, friendly people and safe.

Please let me know your pros and cons on both...has anyone already made this move....is it a good one....any regrets??

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wanderer

Perth is a much drier and consistently slightly warmer climate than Melbourne which can have far greater variability and can have max. temperatures actually higher though very infrequently so.
Much more variety in life style in Melbourne/Victoria and eastern states generally.
When you say you qualify for skilled immigration, there's nothing in the way of marketing on the SOL now - Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)
But you can ask questions on immigration in the Visas & Immigration section.


----------



## jamesbrock

A couple of measure you can use are checking out the relative cost of living, and whether there are a sufficient number of jobs available in each city.

An ok cost of living comparison can be found here: Cost of Living Comparison Between Perth, Australia And Melbourne, Australia

And you can check seek.com.au to see which city offers the best in terms of employment prospects.

Personally, I live in Melbourne and thought I always would; but am now considering a move across to Perth as there are better job prospects over there for me.


----------

